# So many new names, such a long time



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

Well Ive been on and off here so many times over the last 5 years. Please read my horror story in the archives. My divorce was finalized 6 months ago yet i stayed in the home for 6 months to watch my kids . they are older now. I left last monday and moved back in my shop. You all will think im crazy if you read my story but I was at total self destruction at suicide and the rollercoaster that took place after. Well Im on my own for good now. Its real hard i dont want to fall into those old traps that brought me down. Just need some support


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, glad to know you are coming out and doing well. I hope you are finding things to do that you enjoy. Wishing you all the best. Ann


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Divorce is extremely stressful and usually takes time -- sometimes a lot of time -- to adjust to. But it can be a great life once you've come to terms with it. Mine is. I hope that yours will be too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are your children now?

What are you doing for yourself these days?


----------



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Elegirl, long time. Kids are 7, 10 and 13. so many new people coming and going into new lives on here. My divorce was finalized about 6 months ago but I just moved out last week. I just could live there anymore. I suppose I finally did the right thing. My 7 yr old seems confused and it breaks my heart. My 13 yr old doesnt care and my 10 yr old is on my side . Its really hard being alone right now. Very depressed. i feel like I still love her and I just dont understand it . I question my sanity for thinking like this


----------



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

OMG , I was just reading my old posts back to 2012. Five years later here I am. I was under BCC back then, it makes me tear up


----------

